# Eye-Se - question for Warren



## wonkapete (Jan 11, 2009)

Warren, I have the 'Eye-Se' there on the end, from Pensacola.  Any info on the company?  Were there other Eye-Se bottling works around?  I've never seen another.  Anyone know?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 11, 2009)

There is an Eye-Se from Bristol, VA, but it was connected with the local Nu-Grape bottling company in the late 1920's.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Jerry, It is a flavor bottle that was bottled by different companies. In Pensacola it was bottled by Coca Cola.


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the info guys!


----------



## grime5 (Jan 11, 2009)

i havea couple of them one is from middlesboro ky and not sure on the other one.later greg


----------



## dgeek (Mar 9, 2011)

I just bought one in Florida from Lakeland Florida (marked on bottom). Bob (new member from Canada).


----------



## judu (Mar 9, 2011)

hey, we just dug a piece of one in union sc.....trying to research it i found a listing of one from knoxville tn....im really hoping there is one from sc, will never know about this one as its bottom is missing....


----------



## wonkapete (Mar 10, 2011)

Since this original post, I've picked up this brand of soda from the towns of Atmore, AL, Luverne, AL, and Greenville, AL.


----------



## Jody35150 (Mar 10, 2011)

Add Oxford, Ala. to the list.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 10, 2011)

Interesting bottle. I've never heard of "Eye-Se" before, but I did find this ...

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 10, 2011)

For comparison ...


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 10, 2011)

My theory of the Eye-Se brand is that it was a flavor line for Nu-Grape in the mid-1920's. I know that there was mention of one of these being bottled by a Coca-Cola Bottling Company, Nu-Grape itself was bottled by the Bluefield Coca-Cola Bottling Company in Bluefield, WV, so it is possible that they would be bottling a Nu-Grape product. It appears to be very possible that the Eye-Se brand would become the Nu-Icy (_New Eye-Se_) brand by the late 1920's, which itself was a Nu-Grape flavor line. Eventually this brand would be partially, because there were still a few bottlers who kept the Nu-Icy brand alive for longer, replaced by the Five Points Beverage flavor line by the late 1930's, only to be itself phased out in favor of the Sun Crest Beverages line.


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 10, 2011)

The most common size seems to be the 6oz; however, the Knoxville, Tenn. version seems to be an eight ounce, like the Nu-Icy line which replaces it.


----------



## fishnuts (Mar 12, 2011)

I have one from El Dorado, AR.
 Root bottle with numbers 4337C...and 27 opposite sides  near the base.
 No bottler listed.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Mar 13, 2011)

here is the eye-se it is a 9oz from knoxville


----------



## Dragon0421 (Mar 13, 2011)

the bottom embossing


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok so it was Nine ounce. Thought it was eight.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 23, 2011)

I came across this sign on the internet and thought you Eye-Se fans might like it. No date or any other specific info, other than it was described as original.

 SPBOB


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I came across this sign on the internet and thought you Eye-Se fans might like it. No date or any other specific info, other than it was described as original.
> 
> SPBOB


 
 Man I'd love to find that sign. That's great! Interesting tag line, "flavors you will like" and Call it Icy. I'm even more convinced that this became Nu-Icy with it's tagline "Flavors you won't forget." I'm seeing a pattern here. LOL!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 23, 2011)

Morb ~

 I found the picture of the sign in an auction website archives. It sold in November of 2005 for $130.00

 Here's the text that was associated with it ...

 Eye-Se Beverage litho on tin sign, great Deco colors. 
 Sold For $130.00 
 [/align]Eye-Se Beverage litho on tin sign, great Deco colors, Good+ condition, 13.5"H x 23.5"W.[/align]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> My theory of the Eye-Se brand is that it was a flavor line for Nu-Grape in the mid-1920's. I know that there was mention of one of these being bottled by a Coca-Cola Bottling Company, Nu-Grape itself was bottled by the Bluefield Coca-Cola Bottling Company in Bluefield, WV, so it is possible that they would be bottling a Nu-Grape product. It appears to be very possible that the Eye-Se brand would become the Nu-Icy (_New Eye-Se_) brand by the late 1920's, which itself was a Nu-Grape flavor line. Eventually this brand would be partially, because there were still a few bottlers who kept the Nu-Icy brand alive for longer, replaced by the Five Points Beverage flavor line by the late 1930's, only to be itself phased out in favor of the Sun Crest Beverages line.


 
 Looks like my theory is correct. As this article from Nu-Grape's own 3 Rings bottler magazine from November 1927 about the response to their "recently announced" Nu-Icy line, in which they mention that their bottles are the same size as the "present nine ounce Eye-Se bottle". If the brand wasn't theirs then they wouldn't be mentioning it in their own company magazine.


----------



## Bottle Junkie 56 (Jun 22, 2011)

That thar's sum bodashus research, Deputy Dawg. Great going, Morb. I never saw the connection, thought they were competitors. I have an Eye-Se from Mount Airy, NC, also one marked Pearl River County (no state) but Google indicates Pearl River County is in Louisiana or Mississippi (I forget which one). See Ya! RK


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd never even heard of one from Mount Airy, NC. Great find on that one.


----------



## #1twin (Jun 23, 2011)

Jerry,  I have a green one here with PEARL RIVER COUNTY on the base, that another collector traded to me. 
 Just dug a couple of Buffalo Rock bowling pin shaped bottles from Birmingham, here in Biloxi. One is badly cracked though.  Marvin


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 23, 2011)

Great detective work Morb!  How ironic that I just picked up a Luverne Nu-Grape that to go with my Luverne Eye-Se.  Beautiful bottles - check out how similar the glass is.  You Alabama guys know what a small town Luverne is.  Tough to find bottles.  Now, makes me wonder if there is a corresponding Nu-Grape to all my other Eye-Se bottles, like Greenville.  If there is, I've never seen it!  

 Furthermore, I have a Nu-Icy and Nu-Grape from Mobile, but never seen a Eye-Se or know of one from Mobile.  This topic is very interesting.

 Marvin, yea, I also have a Pearl River County Eye-Se.  Find any Mobile bottles lately??


----------



## celerycola (Jun 23, 2011)

Great bottles!



>


----------



## celerycola (Jun 24, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Eye-Se-Aqua-Color-Soda-Bottle-Hard-fFind-/280700109054?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415b07c0fe#ht_500wt_937


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 28, 2011)

So far I have ran across a couple of Staunton, VA Eye-Ses. Both had damaged. I did pick up a couple of Taka Kola bottle caps from the Winchester Harrisburg, VA area.


----------



## celerycola (Jun 28, 2011)

Shame on you for getting all the goodies in Staunton, Harrisonburg, Winchester. I'll be there starting July 8th for a week and you probably didn't leave me anything. I bet you found something at the Old Factory Antique Mall in Verona.


> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> So far I have ran across a couple of Staunton, VA Eye-Ses. Both had damaged. I did pick up a couple of Taka Kola bottle caps from the Winchester Harrisburg, VA area.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 30, 2011)

Actually having gone there earlier this year, I bypassed it. Being an area collector I didn't find much really. There are a boat load of Taka Kola bottles in Harrisburg, in varying conditions. I'm going to try to stop in Verona on the way back if I make it there in time. May hit Harrisburg again too to grab a nice example of a Taka. Don't worry I was mostly disappointed this trip.


----------



## celerycola (Jul 15, 2011)

Just picked up a short Nu-Icy the exact dimensions as the Nu-Grape and with the 1920 patent info. It was one Morb missed in Harrisonburg VA. I grabbed some of those Taka-Kolas and saw a couple of Staunton Eye-Se bottles in good shape. I'm still traveling so will not get to post a pic until next week. 

 I'll be at the Shupp's Grove PA bottle show in the morning then two days of antiquing before getting home. That's my best show ever for buying crown sodas. The local diggers place no value on anything later than a blob.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 17, 2011)

Keep an eye out for Lemon Kola or 3C Nectar caps.


----------



## stc1993 (Jan 30, 2020)

I have 2 clear 9 oz eye-se bottles from Columbus, GA.  Around the side of the bottom are the initials L.  C.  W.   no numbers.

I also have one of the old Nu - Grape.


----------

